
Recent Advances in Neural Program Synthesis - ghosthamlet
http://arxiv.org/abs/1802.02353v1
======
ghosthamlet
Maybe we can create a more suitable language for AI to Synthesis，or just let
AI to Synthesis the simplest language: Machine Language，it maybe more easy for
AI/Machine.

